# RAVE PARTY



## Old Airforever (26 Marzo 2008)

Durante uno dei sempre più frequenti "Rave Party" è morto un ragazzo di 19 anni, residente in un qui vicino paese. I risultati dell'autopsia chiariranno l'esatta causa del decesso anche se, è già stato confermato che il giovine ha assunto alcol e sostanze stupefacenti di tipo sintetico.
Al TG di un'emittente locale, stasera hanno trattato l'argomento puntando il dito contro chi ha fornito al fanciullo queste sostanze.
Ma io mi domando, mi chiedo: è possibile attribuire la colpa e la responsabilità solo a chi ha spacciato e non dare della testa di cazzo a questo giovane personaggio (che mi dispiace così definire solo perchè defunto)? Ho seguito la vicenda anche tramite news in internet...era un bravo ragazzo, un ragazzo modello, educato, perbene, altruista...nessuno gli attribuisce la colpa. Se fosse stato un ragazzo dai sani principi, ad un Rave non si sarebbe recato.
Sono sbigottito.
Airforever


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2008)

Credo che che i rave facciano parte di una cultura generale alla quale credono di distaccarsi coloro che li frequentano.
Io che sono prudente nel mettere una crema idratante, mi sorprendo sempre che si possano assumere sostanze di cui non è chiara la composizione e provenienza...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che che i rave facciano parte di una cultura generale alla quale credono di distaccarsi coloro che li frequentano.
> Io che sono prudente nel mettere una crema idratante, mi sorprendo sempre che si possano assumere *sostanze di cui non è chiara la composizione e provenienza*...


...ma anche se si sapesse da dove giungono e si conoscesse la composizione...è giusto che ognuno prenda le proprie responsabilità. Invece, a quanto sembra, è stata sporta denuncia contro ignoti perchè la sostanza era sintetica. Nulla importa se quel cretinotto ha deciso di assumerla. Già sono "feste" un po' "così" frequentate da gente altrettanto "così"...però son tutti bravi ragazzi, naturalmente. L'ipotetico sig. X, coscritto della vittima, che quella sera era in un pub che si scolava una sola birretta è uno sfigato, naturalmente.


----------



## Old amarax (26 Marzo 2008)

Non sapremo mai perchè era lì.Resta il fatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 .


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Marzo 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Non sapremo mai perchè era lì.Resta il fatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Amarax...non incominciamo con il "Non sapere il perchè". Cavolo, non ci può essere sempre una giustificazione per chi non si comporta bene. Cazzo, davvero, da domani cambio e faccio quel cavolo che c'ho voglia...vado a rubare così m'arricchisco, rintraccio le mie ex che m'hanno tradito e le ammazzo così mi faccio giustizia...e, come si usa dire da queste parti: "Qualche santo provvederà"....perchè..."Non sapevo" oppure "Ho sbagliato".
Dai, io sono ottuso ma non esageriamo con queste parate di culo. E' uno dei tanti disgraziati che fanno queste "feste" criminali ed illegali organizzate in zone dismesse ma private tramite messaggi passaparola.
Air


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Se fosse stato un ragazzo dai sani principi, ad un Rave non si sarebbe recato.
> Sono sbigottito.
> Airforever


 
Air ma tu GIOVANE non sei stato mai???? Sono sbigottita io...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Air ma tu GIOVANE non sei stato mai???? Sono sbigottita io...


Sono stato giovane, tremendo, ne ho combinate di tutti i colori ma mai varcato la soglia limite, ove la bravata, la ragazzata, la mascalzonata non era più tale ma si sarebbe trasformata in ben altro...di più grave. Forse irreparabile.
E t'assicuro che, pur non varcando la soglia limite, io e la mia combricola ne abbiamo fatte di cotte e di crude e ci siamo divertiti un casino. Io, ora le cazzate le posso raccontare. C'è chi, come il fanciullo in questione, è vissuto solo 19 anni...e non le potrà raccontare a nessuno.
Marco


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono stato giovane, tremendo, ne ho combinate di tutti i colori ma mai varcato la soglia limite, ove la bravata, la ragazzata, la mascalzonata non era più tale ma si sarebbe trasformata in ben altro...di più grave.
> E t'assicuro che, pur non varcando la soglia limite, io e la mia combricola ne abbiamo fatte di cotte e di crude e ci siamo divertiti un casino.
> Marco


Certo non ne dubito. Ma hai un atteggiamento troppo moralista e non mi piace. Scusa eh... Poi dove sta la soglia limite? No sex no drugs no rock'n roll?
Mah...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo non ne dubito. Ma hai un atteggiamento troppo moralista e non mi piace. Scusa eh... Poi dove sta la soglia limite? No sex no drugs no rock'n roll?
> Mah...


Gioia, ma per divertirsi c'è bisogno di alcol e droghe? Per divertirsi c'è bisogno dell'illegalità? Fammi capire...poi sono io il moralista.
Sono conciati da buttare nella spazzatura gli individui che si buttano nell'alcol e negli stupefacenti per divertirsi!


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, ma per divertirsi c'è bisogno di alcol e droghe? Per divertirsi c'è bisogno dell'illegalità? Fammi capire...poi sono io il moralista.
> Sono conciati da buttare nella spazzatura gli individui che si buttano nell'alcol e negli stupefacenti per divertirsi!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Air...... mai fatto nemmeno una canna? Non ci credo, ma dai...


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

*Air*

... Lust for life...

http://www.youtube.com/v/CPMn6bay3WY&hl=it


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, ma per divertirsi c'è bisogno di alcol e droghe? Per divertirsi c'è bisogno dell'illegalità? Fammi capire...poi sono io il moralista.
> Sono conciati da buttare nella spazzatura gli individui che si buttano nell'alcol e negli stupefacenti per divertirsi!


possiamo anche essere d'accordo sulla coglionaggine ma siccome ne muoiono come mosche il problema c'è ed è grave e non basta relegarli nel recinto dei coglioni che se lo meritano e basta.
in un altro tuo intervento qui hai parlato di rubare e ammazzare.Cosa c'entra?
qui si sta parlando di uno sballo di un 19enne che l'ha pagato stracaro.
nulla toglie alla sua incoscienza e idiozia ma non me la sento di condannarlo così come fai tu.
Il figlio di puttana che vende roba tagliata o fatta male ad un ragazzetto in cerca di emozioni è eccome da denunciare.
io personalmente di cazzate ne ho fatte quand'ero ragazzetta e ringrazio Iddio, il fato o la buona sorte di avermi protetta, non certo la mia capacità di non varcare i limiti.
Certo non mi son fatta mai di vena perchè ho il terrore delle droghe pesanti ma ,tanto per dirne una , ho guidato alle 4 di notte ubriaca e ho preso altre cazzate che potevano costarmi carissimo.Tu che cazzate hai fatto? tutte equilibrate? calibrate e regolate??
Come si fa a essere così severi e intolleranti , air, quando un giovanissimo ci ha rimesso le penne? Come si fa Dio santo??


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Il figlio di puttana che vende roba tagliata o fatta male ad un ragazzetto in cerca di emozioni è eccome da denunciare.
> io personalmente di cazzate ne ho fatte quand'ero ragazzetta e ringrazio Iddio di avermi protetta, non certo la mia capacità di varcare i limiti.
> Certo non mi son fatta mai di vena perchè ho il terrore delle droghe pesanti ma ,tanto per dirne una , ho guidato alle 4 di notte ubriaca e ho preso altre cazzate che potevano costarmi carissimo.
> Come si fa a essere così severi e intolleranti , ari, quando un giovanissimo ci ha rimesso le penne? Come si fa Dio santo??


----------



## Old Holly (26 Marzo 2008)

Le canne sono una cosa, ecstasi e acidi un'altra!
   Il figlio di una mia amica si è calato un acido e si è bruciato il cervello.
   Gli hanno poi scoperto una schizofrenia, è stato in cura psichiatrica per 3 o 4  
   anni adesso sembra ne sia uscito, ma normale non lo sarà più!
   Non sono moralista, penso che i giovani dovrebbero sapere a cosa possono 
   andare incontro assumendo certe sostanze, ma sembra che non gliene importi
   un fico secco!


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Le canne sono una cosa, ecstasi e acidi un'altra!
> Il figlio di una mia amica si è calato un acido e si è bruciato il cervello.
> Gli hanno poi scoperto una schizofrenia, è stato in cura psichiatrica per 3 o 4
> anni adesso sembra ne sia uscito, ma normale non lo sarà più!
> ...


 
Non lo so Holly, è vero che li vedo anch'io allo sbando. Uno sbando senza senso... ma non è che la società che li circonda li aiuti ad essere esseri umani pensanti. Servono soltanto quando consumano. Qualsiasi cosa, basta che consumino...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Le canne sono una cosa, ecstasi e acidi un'altra!
> Il figlio di una mia amica si è calato un acido e si è bruciato il cervello.
> Gli hanno poi scoperto una schizofrenia, è stato in cura psichiatrica per 3 o 4
> anni adesso sembra ne sia uscito, ma normale non lo sarà più!
> ...


anche il nipote di un mio caro amico si è spappolato il cervello con acidi. oggi è fuori come una biglia .
Ma io dico,a me da giovanissima acidi e droghe pesanti facevano una caga pazzesca perchè sapevo (mia madre mi faceva 'na capa tanta) che smerdavano davvero . I genitori di oggi di che parlano???
perchè , cazzarola, ci vogliamo mettere anche sti benedetti genitori nel calderone dei colpevoli che non vedono, non sentono e non parlano??


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> I genitori di oggi di che parlano???
> perchè ci vogliamo mettere anche sti benedetti genitori nel calderon dei coglioni che non vedono, non sentono e non parlano??


 
Oggi siamo in sintonia eh... Non posso che quotare. Non parlano. Le colpe stanno sempre fuori dalla famiglia. La scuola gli amici la televisione... E i ragazzi non hanno nessuno disposto ad ascoltarli...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Oggi siamo in sintonia eh... Non posso che quotare. Non parlano. Le colpe stanno sempre fuori dalla famiglia. La scuola gli amici la televisione... *E i ragazzi non hanno nessuno disposto ad* *ascoltarli..*.


e partono già da una buona base di idiozia, di confusione e chi più ne ha più ne metta.Ma ce lo siamo dimenticati com'eravamo a 19 anni??
Oggi tutto facile, tutto a portata di mano, tutto senza fatica.
e io penso che l'unica, l'unica protezione vera ed efficace sia  nella famiglia.
Senza quella sei un cane per strada senza fiuto per i pericoli e per le meraviglie. E se devi sbattere il muso lo sbatti. 

si MK, anche a me imbarazza che si sia così in sintonia  stasera


----------



## Old Holly (26 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non lo so Holly, è vero che li vedo anch'io allo sbando. Uno sbando senza senso... ma non è che la società che li circonda li aiuti ad essere esseri umani pensanti. Servono soltanto quando consumano. Qualsiasi cosa, basta che consumino...


Io vedo mio figlio, sarà anche carattere, ma non ha negli occhi quella voglia di mordere la vita che avevamo io e suo padre alla sua età... 
E noi non avevamo niente rispetto a lui! Forse il guaio e che hanno troppo di tutto e la colpa è nostra.
So che fuma, mi auguro che si limiti a quello... non è stupido, ha smesso di vedere amici perchè si calavano acidi.
Mah, speriamo che passi!


----------



## Old amarax (26 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, Amarax...non incominciamo con il "Non sapere il perchè". Cavolo, non ci può essere sempre una giustificazione per chi non si comporta bene. Cazzo, davvero, da domani cambio e faccio quel cavolo che c'ho voglia...vado a rubare così m'arricchisco, rintraccio le mie ex che m'hanno tradito e le ammazzo così mi faccio giustizia...e, come si usa dire da queste parti: "Qualche santo provvederà"....perchè..."Non sapevo" oppure "Ho sbagliato".
> Dai, io sono ottuso ma non esageriamo con queste parate di culo. E' uno dei tanti disgraziati che fanno queste "feste" criminali ed illegali organizzate in zone dismesse ma private tramite messaggi passaparola.
> Air


Potrebbe essere capitato lì per caso...oppure essere lì perchè stava male...oppure essere lì perchè doveva dimostrare che era un duro...oppure lo era per davvero.
Era lì.
E' morto perchè era lì.
E doveva essere a casa...nel suo letto...a fare qualunque altra cosa.Ma era lì.


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e partono già da una buona base di idiozia, di confusione e chi più ne ha più ne metta.Ma ce lo siamo dimenticati com'eravamo a 19 anni??
> Oggi tutto facile, tutto a portata di mano, tutto senza fatica.
> e io penso che l'unica, l'unica protezione vera ed efficace sia nella famiglia.
> Senza quella sei un cane per strada senza fiuto per i pericoli e per le meraviglie. E se devi sbattere il muso lo sbatti.
> ...
























   addirittura imbarazzata, che esagerata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Mah io mi sono sempre sentita vicina agli anni Settanta e quindi i valori miei ( o non valori per qualcuno...) sono sempre stati quelli. C'era un senso comunque.
C'erano miti. Adesso c'è il vuoto. E i genitori che credevano in un altro mondo è possibile non ci credono più... Come fai a trasmettere la gioia di vivere ai tuoi figli se non ce l'hai tu? Se l'unico valore in cui credere è quello di accumulare soldi...
O sognare che tuo figlio faccia il calciatore o tua figlia la velina, tanto per tornare ai luoghi comuni che mi piacciono tanto...


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io vedo mio figlio, sarà anche carattere, ma non ha negli occhi quella voglia di mordere la vita che avevamo io e suo padre alla sua età...
> E noi non avevamo niente rispetto a lui! Forse il guaio e che hanno troppo di tutto e la colpa è nostra.
> So che fuma, mi auguro che si limiti a quello... non è stupido, ha smesso di vedere amici perchè si calavano acidi.
> Mah, speriamo che passi!


Mia figlia è ancora troppo piccola... per fortuna! Ma cerco comunque di aprirle gli occhi sul mondo, di risponderle quando mi fa domande, di lasciarle la mente aperta... Poi magari fallirò, ma almeno ci provo...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (26 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> addirittura imbarazzata, che esagerata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hai quasi ragione. Ti do quasi ragione. O meglio: il vuoto non c'è, ma tanti giovani pensano che ci sia. E quindi lo cercano. Poi si stupiscono perchè stanno male.

Un rave party non è una festa normale: hanno accesso solo persone..."scelte" e funziona perlopiù a passaparola, amici di amici...ecc..
Quindi chi si infiltra con certe sostanze, ci viene perchè viene chiamato apposta.
Un rave party, per chi ne avesse mai frequentati è una cosa molto devastante e finisce a mattina inoltrata, l'obbligo è quello di stordirsi.
Non si parla, non si interagisce, al massimo si scopa.
E' impossibile trovare un rave "pulito".
Cominciassero a tenere sottocontrollo le organizzazioni e le feste di questo genere...

Che significa poi "essere bravi ragazzi"?
Basta con questi luoghi comuni, per favore.


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Che significa poi "essere bravi ragazzi"?
> Basta con questi luoghi comuni, per favore.




















   credo significhi arrivare vergini al matrimonio, sposarsi in chiesa con l'abito bianco e finché morte non ci si separi...

Ovviamente poi con tutta l'ipocrisia del caso...


ps mai stata a un rave, mi inviti?


----------



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2008)

MAH!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Leggo solo pensieri estremistri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... la via di mezzo no eh?


Esco, esco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   scusate il mio commento.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Che significa poi "essere bravi ragazzi"?
> Basta con questi luoghi comuni, per favore.


ma invece di pensare sempre alla moralità non viene mai in mente che qualcuno possa soffrire e basta al pensiero che per una cazzata un ragazzo di 19 anni muoia?
possibile che pure davanti alla morte sia necessario distinguere fra buoni e cattivi, moralisti e non, giusti e sbagliati??
che palle, madonna!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


resta qua, ndo vai???


----------



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> resta qua, ndo vai???


Vedi Medu', io da questa gioventu' (non tutti eh) non mi aspetto nulla di meglio ... mi dispiace che non hanno molto da ispirarsi, quando passeggio per la TIBBU' pubblica e privata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi spiego perche' c'e' questo mal vivere


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma invece di pensare sempre alla moralità non viene mai in mente che qualcuno possa soffrire e basta al pensiero che per una cazzata un ragazzo di 19 anni muoia?
> possibile che pure davanti alla morte sia necessario distinguere fra buoni e cattivi, moralisti e non, giusti e sbagliati??
> che palle, madonna!!


E io che stavo dicendo? Non esistono i "bravi ragazzi".
E' un luogo comune. I vicini cosa vuoi che dicano?Anche i miei dopo morta direbbero "era una brava ragazza"
Cosa vuoi che veda la gente da fuori?
Niente, la gente si fa i cazzi suoi ed è poco abituata ad osservare.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> E io che stavo dicendo? Non esistono i "bravi ragazzi".
> E' un luogo comune. I vicini cosa vuoi che dicano?Anche i miei dopo morta direbbero "era una brava ragazza"
> Cosa vuoi che veda la gente da fuori?
> Niente, la gente si fa i cazzi suoi ed è poco abituata ad osservare.


onestamente, dopo morta, quel che dicono i vicini m'interessa quanto sarkozi e la bruni...
non tutti si fanno i cazzi propri.
non tutti.
è questa visione pessimistica e cupa che poco facilita la vita.
qualche stronzo che non se li fa e che osserva ci sarà pure. no??
il fatto che se ne parli vorrà pure dire che importa


----------



## Old Holly (26 Marzo 2008)

Allora, se osservo, chiedo, cerco di capire, spiego, insegno, parlo delle mie esperienze... per mio figlio sono una scassacaxxo all'ennesima potenza, come mi devo comportare?
Perché qui, mi sembra di capire che si sta dicendo che i giovani hanno certi comportamenti perché i genitori se ne fregano!
E invece non è vero! Solo che è comodo comportarsi male e poi scaricare le colpe sempre sugli altri!
Assumersi le proprie responsabilità no eh?!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> onestamente, dopo morta, quel che dicono i vicini m'interessa quanto sarkozi e la bruni...
> non tutti si fanno i cazzi propri.
> non tutti.
> è questa visione pessimistica e cupa che poco facilita la vita.
> ...


Il problema è che spesso, molto spesso, importa dopo.
Dopo, è troppo tardi.
Io insisto che la colpa, all'80 % è sempre dei genitori, che sono per la maggior parte delle volte totalmente assenti, incompleti o che incasellano la vita dei figli a loro piacimento senza curarsi dell'essere umano che hanno di fronte, minimizzando le sfumature...lasciando che questo "vuoto", che può essere anche un'insidia, un qualcosa nascosto dietro alla cazzata del momento, come una sera fuori dalle righe a un rave, si impossessi dei loro figli.
Io ce l'avrò sempre con i genitori, che per quanto i figli siano sprovveduti, non sanno imporsi o lo fanno nel modo sbagliato, ho visto con i miei occhi genitori far crepare i figli per la loro coglionaggine.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Allora, se osservo, chiedo, cerco di capire, spiego, insegno, parlo delle mie esperienze... per mio figlio sono una scassacaxxo all'ennesima potenza, come mi devo comportare?
> Perché qui, mi sembra di capire che si sta dicendo che i giovani hanno certi comportamenti perché i genitori se ne fregano!
> E invece non è vero! Solo che è comodo comportarsi male e poi scaricare le colpe sempre sugli altri!
> Assumersi le proprie responsabilità no eh?!


 
Hai ragione Holly, anche io la penso così. Ma il disagio dei giovani viene per la maggior parte da questo.
Vedi, se sei una buona madre, educhi tuo figlio a portarti rispetto, e a non pensare che gli dici delle cose solo perchè sei una scassaca..i.
Devi insegnare ai tuoi figli a distinguere quando una cosa gli viene detta per il loro bene e con amore, o per dinamiche di ripicca sotterranee.
A non essere menefreghisti verso le proprie famiglie, educarli ad ascoltarti.
Io queste cose ho dovuto impararle da sola e credimi non è affatto facile.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Il problema è che spesso, molto spesso, importa dopo.
> Dopo, è troppo tardi.
> Io insisto che la colpa, all'80 % è sempre dei genitori, che sono per la maggior parte delle volte totalmente assenti, incompleti o che incasellano la vita dei figli a loro piacimento senza curarsi dell'essere umano che hanno di fronte, minimizzando le sfumature...lasciando che questo "vuoto", che può essere anche un'insidia, un qualcosa nascosto dietro alla cazzata del momento, come una sera fuori dalle righe a un rave, si impossessi dei loro figli.
> Io ce l'avrò sempre con i genitori, che per quanto i figli siano sprovveduti, non sanno imporsi o lo fanno nel modo sbagliato, ho visto con i miei occhi genitori far crepare i figli per la loro coglionaggine.


ho detto la stessa cosa all'inizio...vedi che mi  leggi prevenuta?
ma aggiungo pure che esser genitori è una vera cacca di mestiere e che non ci sono manuali d'istruzioni nel pacchetto iniziale.
quando avrai figli farai anche tu errori e cazzate.Che credi?
ma questo non esonera chi mette al mondo i figli dal doversi sentire in DOVERE di proteggerli, parlarci, rompersi anche le palle a stargli dietro, annoiarsi anche ad adeguarsi a loro per amore.
non parcheggiarli fuori e dargli due lirette pur che si levino dalle palle.
si deve mettere in conto quando si decide di fare un figlio che sei la prima che deve proteggerlo e amarlo.


----------



## Old Holly (26 Marzo 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai ragione Holly, anche io la penso così. Ma il disagio dei giovani viene per la maggior parte da questo.
> Vedi, se sei una buona madre, educhi tuo figlio a portarti rispetto, e a non pensare che gli dici delle cose solo perchè sei una scassaca..i.
> Devi insegnare ai tuoi figli a distinguere quando una cosa gli viene detta per il loro bene e con amore, o per dinamiche di ripicca sotterranee.
> A non essere menefreghisti verso le proprie famiglie, educarli ad ascoltarti.
> Io queste cose ho dovuto impararle da sola e credimi non è affatto facile.


Ho dovuto imparare da sola anch'io, essendo orfana di padre e avendo una madre che proprio se n 'è fregata alla grande, forse proprio per questo sono maturata prima!
Mi sentivo investita da una responsabilità verso me stessa, sapevo che le trappole erano tante e che facilmente potevo caderci, ho semplicemente evitato.
Penso che i giovani di oggi abbiano avuto la disgrazia di avere tutto, sono distratti da mille cose e NON  ascoltano, chiudono i contatti punto.
Ovvio che non sono tutti così, ma la maggioranza purtroppo sì.


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Allora, se osservo, chiedo, cerco di capire, spiego, insegno, parlo delle mie esperienze... per mio figlio sono una scassacaxxo all'ennesima potenza, come mi devo comportare?
> Perché qui, mi sembra di capire che si sta dicendo che i giovani hanno certi comportamenti perché i genitori se ne fregano!
> E invece non è vero! Solo che è comodo comportarsi male e poi scaricare le colpe sempre sugli altri!
> Assumersi le proprie responsabilità no eh?!


Holly come si può caricare un figlio di responsabilità? Tocca a noi genitori indicare la via no? Non dico il controllo, ma almeno esserci. Non esserci solo coi soldi... che soldi ne hanno tanti, troppi forse...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ho dovuto imparare da sola anch'io, essendo orfana di padre e avendo una madre che proprio se n 'è fregata alla grande, forse proprio per questo sono maturata prima!
> Mi sentivo investita da una responsabilità verso me stessa, sapevo che le trappole erano tante e che facilmente potevo caderci, ho semplicemente evitato.
> Penso che i giovani di oggi abbiano avuto la disgrazia di avere tutto, sono distratti da mille cose e NON  ascoltano, chiudono i contatti punto.
> Ovvio che non sono tutti così, ma la maggioranza purtroppo sì.


vero Holly , pure io...
eppure non finirò di ringraziare mai mia madre per avermi dato gli strumenti giusti per decidere, pensare, valutare.
Perchè le basi me la ha date lei


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io queste cose ho dovuto impararle da sola e credimi non è affatto facile.


Ti capisco perfettamente. Ma per fortuna nel cammino qualche altra persona la incontri. Un insegnante illuminato, un educatore, un amico, un'amica... un libro, un film... Se sei pronto/a arrivano...


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eppure non finirò di ringraziare mai mia madre per avermi dato gli strumenti giusti per decidere, pensare, valutare.
> Perchè le basi me la ha date lei


 
Pur non avendo un ottimo rapporto con i miei genitori, beh devo ammetterlo anch'io. Le basi, sane, me le hanno date loro. E la protezione pure. Se i valori ci sono, dentro, le cattive compagnie lasciano il tempo che trovano...


----------



## Old Holly (26 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Holly come si può caricare un figlio di responsabilità? Tocca a noi genitori indicare la via no? Non dico il controllo, ma almeno esserci. Non esserci solo coi soldi... che soldi ne hanno tanti, troppi forse...


Il "bambino" ha 22 anni, mi sembrerebbe ora che cominciasse un attimino a ragionare con la sua testa o no?
Mio marito alla sua età era già sposato.
Va be' che erano altri tempi... tempi in cui in casa stavi talmente bene che non vedevi l'ora di scappare!


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il "bambino" ha 22 anni, mi sembrerebbe ora che cominciasse un attimino a ragionare con la sua testa o no?
> Mio marito alla sua età era già sposato.
> Va be' che erano altri tempi... tempi in cui in casa stavi talmente bene che non vedevi l'ora di scappare!


 
Non vorrai che tuo figlio si sposi a 22 anni???? Holly....

Credo sia dovere dei genitori aiutare i figli a lasciare il nido. E concordo con te che adesso non abbiano più voglia di farlo... Se non appunto col matrimonio...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il "bambino" ha 22 anni, mi sembrerebbe ora che cominciasse un attimino a ragionare con la sua testa o no?
> Mio marito alla sua età era già sposato.
> Va be' che erano altri tempi... tempi in cui in casa stavi talmente bene che non vedevi l'ora di scappare!


sì va bene, c'hai ragione pure tu.mica dico che devi corrergli dietro fino ai 50
ma mia madre a me a e mia sorella 40enni ci chiama ancora "le bambine" 

	
	
		
		
	


	








lo so Holly, gran brutto mestiere il genitore..


----------



## Old Holly (26 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non vorrai che tuo figlio si sposi a 22 anni???? Holly....
> 
> Credo sia dovere dei genitori aiutare i figli a lasciare il nido. E concordo con te che adesso non abbiano più voglia di farlo... Se non appunto col matrimonio...


Certo che no!!!!
Vorrei tanto che maturasse un pochino, solo questo!
Non mi sembra di pretendere troppo!


----------



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Holly come si può caricare un figlio di responsabilità? Tocca a noi genitori indicare la via no? Non dico il controllo, ma almeno esserci. Non esserci solo coi soldi... che soldi ne hanno tanti, troppi forse...


Idem ... anche io sono cresciuta senza padre, ma ho avuto la fortuna di avere una grande Madre



Asudem ha detto:


> vero Holly , pure io...
> eppure* non finirò di ringraziare mai mia madre per avermi dato gli strumenti giusti per decidere, pensare, valutare.*
> Perchè le basi me la ha date lei


Lo stesso vale anche per me ... ho avuto mio figlio a 22anni, praticamente siamo cresciuti insieme e ci siamo educati a vicenda ... proprio in questi ultimi giorni mio figlio ed io siamo arrivati a dirci di quante rotture di scatole abbiamo dovuto sorbirci uno dell'altro ... io che dovevo imparare a fare da mamma e lui da figlio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non e' stato facile, ma fortunatamente abbiamo imparato a capirci ... oggi lui a volte mi fa da padre


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Certo che no!!!!
> Vorrei tanto che maturasse un pochino, solo questo!
> Non mi sembra di pretendere troppo!


Cosa significa maturare Holly?


----------



## Old Holly (27 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cosa significa maturare Holly?


Significa, nel suo caso specifico, smetterla di "atteggiarsi" a uomo vissuto, uscire dall'infantilismo che ancora lo contraddistingue, provare a crescere un po', misurarsi con gli altri, smetterla di raccontare bugie su bugie e, mi ripeto, assumersi le sue responsabilità.
E' stato un bambino difficile ed è tuttora un ragazzo difficile.
Che ne pensi di un bambino che ti ricatta dicendoti "E io mi butto dal balcone" ? Me lo ha detto varie volte, finchè un giorno gli ho spalancato la portafinestra e gli ho detto: "Prego, accomodati"... Non l'ha mai più detto.
Questo, tanto per inquadrare il tipo...
E, ti assicuro ne avrei da raccontare...


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Significa, nel suo caso specifico, smetterla di "atteggiarsi" a uomo vissuto, uscire dall'infantilismo che ancora lo contraddistingue, provare a crescere un po', misurarsi con gli altri, smetterla di raccontare bugie su bugie e, mi ripeto, assumersi le sue responsabilità.
> E' stato un bambino difficile ed è tuttora un ragazzo difficile.
> Che ne pensi di un bambino che ti ricatta dicendoti "E io mi butto dal balcone" ? Me lo ha detto varie volte, finchè un giorno gli ho spalancato la portafinestra e gli ho detto: "Prego, accomodati"... Non l'ha mai più detto.
> Questo, tanto per inquadrare il tipo...
> E, ti assicuro ne avrei da raccontare...


 
Mah... non so, è difficile fare il genitore. Mi rendo conto. Per fortuna ho una figlia molto facile da gestire, nonostante la situazione... Holly che dire, forse dovreste dargli un'opportunità, di crescere davvero... A 22 anni si crede di essere così grandi e poi... Un abbraccio, vado a nanna, baci a tutti


----------



## Old Holly (27 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah... non so, è difficile fare il genitore. Mi rendo conto. Per fortuna ho una figlia molto facile da gestire, nonostante la situazione... Holly che dire, forse dovreste dargli un'opportunità, di crescere davvero... A 22 anni si crede di essere così grandi e poi... Un abbraccio, vado a nanna, baci a tutti


Ho anche una figlia di 28 anni, ma è tutta un'altra cosa: le femmine sono più facili da educare che i maschi!

Buona notte!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Le droghe sintetiche sono sempre un rischio... e non e' questione di tagliarla male piuttosto essere allergico a determinati principi attivi... ci sta che la stessa pastiglia o foglietto sia stato preso da centinaia di persone... lui e' morto perche' molto probabilmente allergico o ipersensibile alle sostanze o debole di cuore... dipende se e' morto d'infarto o di overdose o shock anafilattico... ma al 100% non e' il solo ad aver preso quella roba...

La colpa non e' di nessuno e' un caso sfortunato... inutili le crociate ai rave party o alle droghe sintetiche... Aggiungo che la colpa non e' neanche dei genitori almeno non al 100%... forse un 20% ma tutto relativo... i figli mentono... gli si possono indicare tutte le vie corrette che se voglion prendere quella sbagliata lo fanno... ripeto e' un caso sfortunato


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Air...... mai fatto nemmeno una canna? Non ci credo, ma dai...


 
MAI fatto una canna in 32 anni. E mi sono divertito ugualmente. Non rimpiango di non essermela fatta.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non lo so Holly, è vero che li vedo anch'io allo sbando. Uno sbando senza senso... *ma non è che la società che li circonda li aiuti ad essere esseri umani pensanti*. Servono soltanto quando consumano. Qualsiasi cosa, basta che consumino...


 
..ahhhh, ora è la società ad avere una parte di colpa...la colpa è di tutti ma MAI di chi fa cose da non fare.
Guarda che anche nel 1994, quando avevo 19 anni c'era più o meno la stessa società di oggi...basta non voler fare determinate cose! Cosa pensi? Che non si sia mai avvicinato a me uno spacciatore, magari insistente? Eppure ti ripeto di non essermi MAI fatto manco una canna.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai quasi ragione. Ti do quasi ragione. O meglio: il vuoto non c'è, ma tanti giovani pensano che ci sia. E quindi lo cercano. Poi si stupiscono perchè stanno male.
> 
> Un rave party non è una festa normale: hanno accesso solo persone..."scelte" e funziona perlopiù a passaparola, amici di amici...ecc..
> Quindi chi si infiltra con certe sostanze, ci viene perchè viene chiamato apposta.
> ...


Porca l'oca, anche tu, Lillyna...cazzo, ma la colpa è sempre degli altri...ora anche delle Forze dell?ordine (è sottointesa la cosa).
Ma mai, nessuno ammette che i Rave sono feste dei balordi, di chi non sa dibvertirsi altrimenti se non assume droghe e alcol.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *credo significhi arrivare vergini al matrimonio, sposarsi in chiesa con l'abito bianco e finché morte non ci si separi...*
> 
> Ovviamente poi con tutta l'ipocrisia del caso...
> 
> ...


 
Anche se so di essere esagerato, ti chiedo di non esagerare.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> MAI fatto una canna in 32 anni. E mi sono divertito ugualmente. Non rimpiango di non essermela fatta.
> Air


Air non e' questione di divertirsi con una canna o meno... e' solo questione di esperienza... tu condanni qualcosa che non conosci...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono nella via di mezzo: ho già scritto che ci si può divertire, combinare cazzatelle...l'importante è il non varcare la soglia limite. Chi va ai Rave, come GIUSTAMENTE sottolinea Lillyna, ci va appositamente per sballarsi. Questa, per esempio, è un'esagerazione.
Via di mezzo? Ci sono una marea di sani locali, di sane cose da fare per divertirsi...dove magari si rimane storditi dall'alto volume della musica, dove si beve un pochino ma con limite, dove si rimane lucidi per cercare gnocchetti e gnocchette...per farsi una trombatina in camporella (cazzolina, cosa sto proponendo al posto di Droghe e Alcol)...per fumarsi una sigaretta in compagnia...e via dicendo.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air non e' questione di divertirsi con una canna o meno... e' solo questione di esperienza... tu condanni qualcosa che non conosci...


Condanno qualcosa che non conosco personalmente ma che so che non è necessario per divertirsi, perchè ci si può divertire moltissimo con ben altro, di più sano.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Condanno qualcosa che non conosco personalmente ma che so che non è necessario per divertirsi, perchè ci si può divertire moltissimo con ben altro, di più sano.
> Air



Guarda che la marjuana e' piu' sana di una sigaretta... non e' questione di divertimento... rilassa... qui viene prescritta dal medico contro disturbi del sonno e ansia... fatti due conti...

Se una persona e' cogliona lo e' indipendentemente dalle droghe... l'alcohol fa un sacco di danni eppure e' legale...


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che la marjuana e' piu' sana di una sigaretta...* non e' questione di divertimento... rilassa*... qui viene prescritta dal medico contro disturbi del sonno e ansia... fatti due conti...
> 
> *Se una persona e' cogliona lo e' indipendentemente dalle droghe...* l'alcohol fa un sacco di danni eppure e' legale...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho detto la stessa cosa all'inizio...vedi che mi leggi prevenuta?
> ma aggiungo pure che esser genitori è una vera cacca di mestiere e che non ci sono manuali d'istruzioni nel pacchetto iniziale.
> quando avrai figli farai anche tu errori e cazzate.Che credi?
> ma questo non esonera chi mette al mondo i figli dal doversi sentire in DOVERE di proteggerli, parlarci, rompersi anche le palle a stargli dietro, annoiarsi anche ad adeguarsi a loro per amore.
> ...


 
...lascia che mio figlio non torni a casa la notte per un Rave che....gli faccio io il party...e comunque, se educati bene, credo che non ci sia bisogno di fare la festa ai figli, perchè certe cose, già di loro spontanea volontà non le farebbero...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>



Senti ne hai ancora foglietti... quelli con i 4 mori per intenderci...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che la marjuana e' piu' sana di una sigaretta... non e' questione di divertimento... rilassa... qui viene prescritta dal medico contro disturbi del sonno e ansia... fatti due conti...
> 
> Se una persona e' cogliona lo e' indipendentemente dalle droghe... l'alcohol fa un sacco di danni eppure e' legale...


Si, però se la Pula o i Caramba mi fermano con la maria mi fanno storie, se mi fermano con la zizza no.
E comunque, Letty, sai bene che chi fa uso di marjuana non lo fa per scopo benefico del proprio corpo. Io, per rilassarmi vado 2 volte la settimana in un centro estetico a farmi fare massaggi...non fumo la maria.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


MM...mi stupisci! Applaudi piuttosto chi s'è divertito tanto e non rimpiange la sua gioventù senza aver fatto troppe cappellate!
Guarda che ora sono Orazio...guardati le spalle! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Air


----------



## Mari' (27 Marzo 2008)

Air, ma sei un mostro di rettitudine tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bonciorno gente!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, però se la Pula o i Caramba mi fermano con la maria mi fanno storie, se mi fermano con la zizza no.
> E comunque, Letty, sai bene che chi fa uso di majuana non lo fa per scopo benefico del proprio corpo. Io, per rilassarmi vado 2 volte la settimana in un centro estetico a farmi fare massaggi...non fumo la maria.
> Air



Ma infatti considero una gran cazzata che sia legale ubriacarsi e schiantarsi in macchina ma doversi sorbire storie assurde per una canna!!!
Vedi la maria non fa tutto sto effetto sai... 

Comunque io mi faccio fare i massaggi mentre mi fumo una canna


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> MM...mi stupisci! Applaudi piuttosto chi s'è divertito tanto e non rimpiange la sua gioventù senza aver fatto troppe cappellate!
> Guarda che ora sono Orazio...guardati le spalle!
> 
> 
> ...


Applaudo perche sono completamente d'accordo con Lettrice...demonizzare la cannabis è assurdo. E' molto meno droga di tabacco ed alcool....la prescrivono gli oncologi nelle chemioterapia, gli immunologhi a chi ha il LES...inoltre, ti assicuro che l'effetto è molto più rilassante e benefico dell'alcool.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

*Aggiungo*



Airforever ha detto:


> Si, però se la Pula o i Caramba mi fermano con la maria mi fanno storie, se mi fermano con la zizza no.
> E comunque, Letty, sai bene che chi fa uso di marjuana non lo fa per scopo benefico del proprio corpo. Io, per rilassarmi vado 2 volte la settimana in un centro estetico a farmi fare massaggi...non fumo la maria.
> Air


E quando in passato ho sofferto d'insonnia, mi era stato prescritto il Lendormin, non la marjuana. Forse ho anche il medico "sbagliato".


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> E quando in passato ho sofferto d'insonnia, mi era stato prescritto il Lendormin, non la marjuana. Forse ho anche il medico "sbagliato".


Credo proprio di si... la marjuana e' NATURALE... 100%


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Applaudo perche sono completamente d'accordo con Lettrice...demonizzare la cannabis è assurdo. E' molto meno droga di tabacco ed alcool....la prescrivono gli oncologi nelle chemioterapia, gli immunologhi a chi ha il LES...inoltre, ti assicuro che l'effetto è molto più rilassante e benefico dell'alcool.


Ok, ok, lasciamo che siano i medici a prescriverla a chi e quando ne ha bisogno. Se è per questo anche la morfina viene prescritta. Ma non facciamo confusione con la prescrizione medica per il benessere del corpo umano e l'auto prescrizione (in altre dosi) per rincitrullirsi perchè non si conoscono altri modi (non molti, ovvero tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   per fare baldoria e divertirsi in modo sano.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo proprio di si... la marjuana e' NATURALE... 100%


...ritenta...
...in te poca saggezza leggo...
...verità tu conosci...
...ma la partita a me tu non vuoi far vincere...
...a tutti i costi...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti considero una gran cazzata che sia legale ubriacarsi e schiantarsi in macchina ma doversi sorbire storie assurde per una canna!!!
> Vedi la maria non fa tutto sto effetto sai...
> 
> Comunque io mi faccio fare i massaggi mentre mi fumo una canna


...io invece faccio la radiografia alla gnocca che mi massaggia...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ok, ok, lasciamo che siano i medici a prescriverla a chi e quando ne ha bisogno. Se è per questo anche la morfina viene prescritta. Ma non facciamo confusione con la prescrizione medica per il benessere del corpo umano e l'auto prescrizione (in altre dosi) per rincitrullirsi perchè non si conoscono altri modi (non molti, ovvero tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma la maria e' sana Air... porco giuda!!!

E' piu sana delle Marlboro!!! Mica condanni l'alcohol perche' ci son persone che ne diventano dipendenti... mica condanni la pornografia perche' c'e' chi non riesce a farne a meno... stessa roba per la marjuana!!!


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ok, ok, lasciamo che siano i medici a prescriverla a chi e quando ne ha bisogno. Se è per questo anche la morfina viene prescritta. Ma non facciamo confusione con la prescrizione medica per il benessere del corpo umano e l'auto prescrizione (in altre dosi) per rincitrullirsi perchè non si conoscono altri modi (non molti, ovvero tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' tutto nella testa Air...tutto. La testa fa la differenza...per tutte le cose. Se è in un certo modo, puoi usufruire di qualunque cosa del mondo senza sviluppare dipendenza.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la maria e' sana Air... porco giuda!!!
> 
> E' piu sana delle Marlboro!!! Mica condanni l'alcohol perche' ci son persone che ne diventano dipendenti... mica condanni la pornografia perche' c'e' chi non riesce a farne a meno... stessa roba per la marjuana!!!


 
Gioia, magari l'indipendenza fosse formata da sola pornografia (quella sana, naturalmente)...magari!
Guarda che sono anche contro l'abuso d'alcol. E' capitato anche a me d'essere brillo e arzillo (non ciocco spugnoso), lontano da casa e sai cos'ho fatto? Ho dormito in auto e in motel. Capisci cosa significa, per me, divertirsi ma nei limiti? Qui invece tazzano di brutto, si fanno (eh, magari fosse solo sessualmente parlando), poi accelleratore a tavoletta, si schiantano, muoiono...muoiono ancor prima d'uscire, come quel 19enne...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' tutto nella testa Air...tutto. La testa fa la differenza...per tutte le cose. Se è in un certo modo, puoi usufruire di qualunque cosa del mondo senza sviluppare dipendenza.


Hai ragione, però è giusto considerare il fatto che a volte la nostra testa non si limita (io da una sigaretta al giorno sono passato a 2 pacchetti e 1/2). Questa (la mia), per esempio, è stata una puttanata che non mi so perdonare.


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Hai ragione, però è giusto considerare il fatto che a volte la nostra testa non si limita (io da una sigaretta al giorno sono passato a 2 pacchetti e 1/2). Questa (la mia), per esempio, è stata una puttanata che non mi so perdonare.


Se decidi davvero, puoi ritornare ad una sigaretta al giorno senza problemi o fatica.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, magari l'indipendenza fosse formata da sola pornografia (quella sana, naturalmente)...magari!
> Guarda che sono anche contro l'abuso d'alcol. E' capitato anche ame d'essere brillo e arzillo (non ciocco spugnoso), lontano da casa e sai cos'ho fatto? Ho dormito in auto e in motel. Capisci cosa significa, per me, divertirsi ma nei limiti? Qui invece tazzano di brutto, si fanno (eh, magari fosse solo sessualmente parlando), poi accelleratore a tavoletta, si schiantano, muoiono...muoiono ancor prima d'uscire, come quel 19enne...


Appunto la dipendenza non e' la pornografia, non e' l'alcohol, non e' la maria... e' la testa di chi abusa di queste cose!!!

Quel ragazzo e' stato sfortunato e un poco coglione... ripeto son sicura che al rave almeno altre 100 persone hanno preso una pasticca dallo stesso pusher... stessi principi attivi... quel ragazzo ne era probabilmente allergico... o ne aveva prese troppe...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se decidi davvero, puoi ritornare ad una sigaretta al giorno senza problemi o fatica.


...hai ragione...devo decidere. Io. Ne ho già provate di tutte: dalle sigarette omeopatiche (al profumo di rosmarino, ahimé), ai cerotti, allo spray da inalare in bocca, al laser...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Appunto la dipendenza non e' la pornografia, non e' l'alcohol, non e' la maria... e' la testa di chi abusa di queste cose!!!
> 
> Quel ragazzo e' stato sfortunato e un poco coglione... ripeto son sicura che al rave almeno altre 100 persone hanno preso una pasticca dallo stesso pusher... stessi principi attivi... quel ragazzo ne era probabilmente allergico... o ne aveva prese troppe...


 
...concordo: altre 100 persone impasticcate e filtrate per un non so cosa...
A 99 è andata bene; ad 1 meno bene...ma il livello (dei partecipanti) è lo stesso...fortuna si, fortuna no...


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...hai ragione...devo decidere. Io. Ne ho già provate di tutte: dalle sigarette omeopatiche (al profumo di rosmarino, ahimé), ai cerotti, allo spray da inalare in bocca, al laser...


Senti Air...secondo me non servono a un cazzo! Sai l'unica cosa da fare? Usare la volontà...decidi il giorno in cui vuoi smettere, e da li in poi non fumare più!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...concordo: altre 100 persone impasticcate e filtrate per un non so cosa...
> A 99 è andata bene; ad 1 meno bene...ma il livello (dei partecipanti) è lo stesso...fortuna si, fortuna no...


Ma questo e' vero in ogni circostanza, rave o meno... vedi queste cose si sanno, fanno notizia... non e' il primo che muore impasticcato neanche sara' l'ultimo... se prendi una pasticca sai che ti potrebbe andar male... come per il sesso non protetto e poi si beccano l'HIV... si parte sempre dal presupposto SBAGLIATO a me non capitera'! Cazzata...


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma questo e' vero in ogni circostanza, rave o meno... vedi queste cose si sanno, fanno notizia... non e' il primo che muore impasticcato neanche sara' l'ultimo... se prendi una pasticca sai che ti potrebbe andar male... *come per il sesso non protetto e poi si beccano l'HIV... si parte sempre dal presupposto SBAGLIATO a me non capitera'! Cazzata*...


Infatti...la sfiga invece ci vede bene. E se punta qualcuno...lo becca alla prima cazzata!


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

mi incuriosisci tu air. Perchè sembri rigido su parecchi atteggiamenti ma sembri anche uno che sa divertirsi.
Sono d'accordo con te che quando succedono queste cose la colpa è sempre di tutti tranne di chi si è calato qualcosa che non conosce. Però sono discorsi che facciamo ora che abbiamo più anni e forse qualche esperienza in più. Quando ero più giovane ho fatto un sacco di cazzate, e mi è andata davvero di lusso. Certo i genitori hanno molte colpe ma hanno anche il fatto che dialogare con certi giovani oggi non è certo cosa facile. Secondo me il segreto di tutto sta nella conoscenza. Se ti interessa qualcosa ti informi, e oggi è possibile informarsi bene su tutto, grazie ad internet e a tutto il resto. Io per esempio, estimatrice della marijuana sono informata perchè mi è piaciuta e mi ero rotta i cabasisi di doverla cercare da altri.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ho imparato come si coltiva, come farla crescere più rigogliosa, i trucchetti per i parassiti, il tipo di seme...proprio come faccio con qualsiasi hobby che mi appassiona. E la considero molto meglio delle sigarette, da cui hai dipendenza e effetti molto più dannosi per la nicotina etc. etc. 
Poi se invece di diventare un alcolista uno puntasse che so, a coltivarsi la sua piccola vigna ne saprebbe di più e si godrebbe solo il frutto del suo lavoro con la grande collaborazione con la natura. Insomma, se conosci magari prima di ficcarti in gola 2 pasticche di dubbia provenienza ci pensi..Io odio l'ignoranza, e so che la conoscenza porta lontano.
Mi si sono incastrati i diti...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...lascia che mio figlio non torni a casa la notte per un Rave che....gli faccio io il party*...e comunque, se educati bene, credo che non ci sia bisogno di fare la festa ai figli, perchè certe cose, già di loro spontanea volontà non le farebbero...*
> Air


L'hai detta la tua cazzata Air!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mò mi leggo il resto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2008)

Scusate, eh...ma fare l'elenco di tutte le possibili dipendenze o una graduatoria delle più dannose e sugli effetti di varie sostanze a seconda delle quantità e degli effetti mi sembra non degno delle vostre capacità di analisi in mille altre circostanze.
Non è che una dipendenza perché è la mia la devo difendere a tutti i costi rispetto alle altre e negarne gli effetti negativi...
E' evidente che ogni dipendenza ha effetti negativi e ...ovviamente effetti positivi/ricreativi altrimenti non sarebbe usata.
Ma credo che i problemi principali con cui ognuno dovrebbe fare i conti: 1) se è opportuno avere dipendenze o non sarebbe meglio cercare di non averne 2) se si debba considerare il divertimento come qualcosa da trovare con un "aiuto" esterno o non sia meglio trovarlo dentro di sè e nel modo di vivere le cose e le relazioni


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusate, eh...ma fare l'elenco di tutte le possibili dipendenze o una graduatoria delle più dannose e sugli effetti di varie sostanze a seconda delle quantità e degli effetti mi sembra non degno delle vostre capacità di analisi in mille altre circostanze.
> Non è che una dipendenza perché è la mia la devo difendere a tutti i costi rispetto alle altre e negarne gli effetti negativi...


e chi la difende?? ho parlato di conoscenza.
Conosco poche cose che non hanno controindicazioni.
Io parlo di equilibrio e di conoscenza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2008)

Poi io sono rimasta segnata dall'esperienza del fratello della mia compagna di banco che si è "bruciato" a 19 anni e che ho visto seduto su una sedia con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto per sempre.
Di tre figli era stato l'unico (il maggiore) a reagire cercando quel tipo di evasione alla scoperta di una sorella avuta dalla madre prima del matrimonio e data in adozione.


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusate, eh...ma fare l'elenco di tutte le possibili dipendenze o una graduatoria delle più dannose e sugli effetti di varie sostanze a seconda delle quantità e degli effetti mi sembra non degno delle vostre capacità di analisi in mille altre circostanze.
> Non è che una dipendenza perché è la mia la devo difendere a tutti i costi rispetto alle altre e negarne gli effetti negativi...
> E' evidente che ogni dipendenza ha effetti negativi e ...ovviamente effetti positivi/ricreativi altrimenti non sarebbe usata.
> Ma credo che i problemi principali con cui ognuno dovrebbe fare i conti: 1) se è opportuno avere dipendenze o non sarebbe meglio cercare di non averne 2) se si debba considerare il divertimento come qualcosa da trovare con un "aiuto" esterno o non sia meglio trovarlo dentro di sè e nel modo di vivere le cose e le relazioni


Persa io sono convinto che se hai la testa non esista nessun problema di dipendenza...devi usarle tu le cose, non farti usare da loro. Non dico che sia facile...inoltre quasi sempre (escluderei quella dell'alcool che dicono tremenda) la dipendenza fisica è facilmente superabile. Quella psicologica è la vera bastarda.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi io sono rimasta segnata dall'esperienza del fratello della mia compagna di banco che si è "bruciato" a 19 anni e che ho visto seduto su una sedia con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto per sempre.
> Di tre figli era stato l'unico (il maggiore) a reagire cercando quel tipo di evasione alla scoperta di una sorella aveta dalla madre prima del matrimonio e data in adozione.



Persa si sarebbe bruciato comunque... il fratello della mia amica si impicco' ad un albero dopo esser stato lasciato dalla ragazza... la _debolezza_ e' debolezza...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e chi la difende?? ho parlato di conoscenza.
> Conosco poche cose che non hanno controindicazioni.
> Io parlo di equilibrio e di conoscenza


Però Bru... l'equilibrio e la conoscenza (soprattutto di certi argomenti) la raggiungi solo dopo molti anni che sei sopravvissuto a nottate come quelle.

Se c'hai la sfiga di lasciarci la ghirba, non si può dire altro che... era meglio che lasciassi perdere.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No?

Comunque... io non ho molto di più da dire... solo che in questo paese avere delle opinioni è obbligatorio. Preferibilmente se talebane. E sicuramente sempre su ciò che non si conosce.
Quindi Ferrara parla di aborti, il papa di matrimoni, gli operai di strategie per Alitalia, e Air di rave.


Ora vi farò un trattato sull'uncinetto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa si sarebbe bruciato comunque... il fratello della mia amica si impicco' ad un albero dopo esser stato lasciato dalla ragazza... la _debolezza_ e' debolezza...


Lui si è bruciato con quello prima fumo e poi acido (e non con l'eroina ...che si stava diffondendo allora)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Persa io sono convinto che se hai la testa non esista nessun problema di dipendenza...devi usarle tu le cose, non farti usare da loro. Non dico che sia facile...inoltre quasi sempre (escluderei quella dell'alcool che dicono tremenda) la dipendenza fisica è facilmente superabile. Quella psicologica è la vera bastarda.


Lo dicono tutti coloro che hanno una dipendenza (...anche da forum... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ...la vera indipendenza è non avere dipendenze...lapalissiano


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Però Bru... l'equilibrio e la conoscenza (soprattutto di certi argomenti) la raggiungi solo dopo *molti anni che sei sopravvissuto a nottate come quelle.*
> 
> Se c'hai la sfiga di lasciarci la ghirba, non si può dire altro che... era meglio che lasciassi perdere.
> 
> ...


certo che si. Ho infatti detto che mi è andata di lusso. 
Però credimi, la coca  l'ero e gli acidi  mi son spesso passati vicini e non me li sono filati. La conoscenza è anche figlia della curiosità e i ragazzi di oggi sono forse meno curiosi?


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo dicono tutti coloro che hanno una dipendenza (...anche da forum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse si, ma lo dicono anche alcuni che non ne hanno...bevo e posso tranquillamente fare a meno di bere, fumo ma posso restare senza sigaro o erba per mesi...mangio cioccolato, a volte vedo la tv, uso internet...ma se mi mancano queste cose, beh chissenefrega  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Forse il sesso, un po' di dipendenza la da...
A volte quello che per qualcuno è lapalissiano, per altri lo è un po' meno.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

*Dunque:*



brugola ha detto:


> *mi incuriosisci tu air. Perchè sembri rigido su parecchi atteggiamenti ma sembri anche uno che sa divertirsi.*
> Sono d'accordo con te che quando succedono queste cose la colpa è sempre di tutti tranne di chi si è calato qualcosa che non conosce. *Però sono discorsi che facciamo ora che abbiamo più anni e forse qualche esperienza in più.* Quando ero più giovane ho fatto un sacco di cazzate, e mi è andata davvero di lusso. Certo i genitori hanno molte colpe ma hanno anche il fatto che dialogare con certi giovani oggi non è certo cosa facile. Secondo me il segreto di tutto sta nella conoscenza. Se ti interessa qualcosa ti informi, e oggi è possibile informarsi bene su tutto, grazie ad internet e a tutto il resto. Io per esempio, estimatrice della marijuana sono informata perchè mi è piaciuta e mi ero rotta i cabasisi di doverla cercare da altri.
> 
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo per punti, in base a ciò che ho evidenziato:
-Certo, sono rigido e quindi mi sono sempre divertito TANTISSIMO ma sempre vigile a non andare oltre il limite (non chiedetemi qual'è il limite, perchè sappiamo tutti dove sta l'esagerazione).
-Io non ho MAI fatto manco una canna, neanche quando avevo 15 ANNI: quindi non faccio, ora, le paternali ed il saggio perchè di anni ne ho 32.
-Sbagliato: probabilmente non sanno la provenienza ma sanno bene a cosa servono 'ste pasticche: per SBALLARSI. E io mi domando nuovamente se ci sia bisogno di alcol e droghe per divertirsi. Vuol dire ESSERE ALLA FRUTTA!
Ciauuuuuu!
Air


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> MAI fatto una canna in 32 anni. E mi sono divertito ugualmente. Non rimpiango di non essermela fatta.
> Air


Air non dico che ci sia la necessità di farsi una canna per divertirsi. Così come non è necessario sbronzarsi... Ma toglimi una curiosità: perché no?


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che la marjuana e' piu' sana di una sigaretta... non e' questione di divertimento... rilassa... qui viene prescritta dal medico contro disturbi del sonno e ansia... fatti due conti...
> 
> Se una persona e' cogliona lo e' indipendentemente dalle droghe... l'alcohol fa un sacco di danni eppure e' legale...


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Applaudo perche sono completamente d'accordo con Lettrice...demonizzare la cannabis è assurdo. E' molto meno droga di tabacco ed alcool....la prescrivono gli oncologi nelle chemioterapia, gli immunologhi a chi ha il LES...inoltre, ti assicuro che l'effetto è molto più rilassante e benefico dell'alcool.


 
Vero.


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse si, ma lo dicono anche alcuni che non ne hanno...bevo e posso tranquillamente fare a meno di bere, fumo ma posso restare senza sigaro o erba per mesi...mangio cioccolato, a volte vedo la tv, uso internet...ma se mi mancano queste cose, beh chissenefrega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






































niente tv... per il resto concordo!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Air non dico che ci sia la necessità di farsi una canna per divertirsi. Così come non è necessario sbronzarsi... Ma toglimi una curiosità: perché no?


Dunque...perchè...perchè quando ti diverti un mondo, non senti la necessità...si, forse è questa la risposta. Probabilmente ci sono individui che non colgono la bellezza del divertimento "naturale"...hanno la necessità di provare forti emozioni che non sanno, non vogliono o "non possono" (quest'ultima è una cacchiata, comunque) avere dalla vita.
Io credo che ci siano tossicodipendenti e alcolisti che hanno intrapreso questa "via" come reazione a qualcosa...ma questi che s'incioccano e che s'impasticcano...no, non credo sia una reazione...


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dunque...perchè...perchè quando ti diverti un mondo, non senti la necessità...si, forse è questa la risposta. Probabilmente ci sono individui che non colgono la bellezza del divertimento "naturale"...hanno la necessità di provare forti emozioni che non sanno, non vogliono o "non possono" (quest'ultima è una cacchiata, comunque) avere dalla vita.
> Io credo che ci siano tossicodipendenti e alcolisti che hanno intrapreso questa "via" come reazione a qualcosa...ma questi che s'incioccano e che s'impasticcano...no, non credo sia una reazione...


 
Provare emozioni forti col sesso non è un po' la stessa cosa? Dove sta la differenza?


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Provare emozioni forti col sesso non è un po' la stessa cosa? Dove sta la differenza?


 
...vedi bene che sono contro i tradimenti: ADORO l'emozione sessuale forte...ma col partner. E che numeri...altro che l'ebbrezza di una ciocca o altro!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

La mia coinquilina d'universita' nonche' migliore amica... una sera dopo un esame dato insieme (preso cacca 24)... ci fumammo una canna e disse con molta risolutezza "ma con sta vita noiosa per forza mi devo drogare"  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Vedi Air la canna ha il potere di "unire"... tra tante conoscenze che vanno e vengono ...l'amico di canna lo ricorderai per sempre... fumatori ditemi se erro...


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...vedi bene che sono contro i tradimenti: ADORO l'emozione sessuale forte...ma col partner. E che numeri...altro che l'ebbrezza di una ciocca o altro!


E' questo che non capisco... ci deve essere sotto dell'altro... 

ps comunque concordo eh, anche se una birra ogni tanto...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La mia coinquilina d'universita' nonche' migliore amica... una sera dopo un esame dato insieme (preso cacca 24)... ci fumammo una canna e disse con molta risolutezza "ma con sta vita noiosa per forza mi devo drogare"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono unito da migliaia di amici (anche se, solo alcune decine quelli con l' "A" maiuscola) ma non per il fumo. E me li ricordo tutti, perchè li ho nella rubrica del cuore, oltre che in quella telefonica.
Bacio


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *E' questo che non capisco... ci deve essere sotto dell'altro... *
> 
> ps comunque concordo eh, anche se una birra ogni tanto...


 
Se ti va, sono pronto a darti delucidazioni...dimmi cosa non capisci e cosa per te è oscuro...
Birra? Una ceres in compagnia (e insindacabilmente anche con la pizza) è d'obbligo!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono unito da migliaia di amici (anche se, solo alcune decine quelli con l' "A" maiuscola) ma non per il fumo. E me li ricordo tutti, perchè li ho nella rubrica del cuore, oltre che in quella telefonica.
> Bacio




Air sono ESPERIENZE!!!! Io le considero quasi necessarie tu puoi non farle ma neanche puoi decidere NON AVENDO ESPERIENZA cosa sia!!!!... mi spiace dirtelo ma sei un attimono ottuso!!!

Sei di quelli che pensano che dalla canna si passi all'eroina...


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Se ti va, sono pronto a darti delucidazioni...dimmi cosa non capisci e cosa per te è oscuro...
> Birra? Una ceres in compagnia (e insindacabilmente anche con la pizza) è d'obbligo!


E ti fermi a una? Di Ceres...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ottima scelta comunque, anche senza pizza.

Non so Air, secondo me è paura di lasciarsi andare. Di passare la soglia. Lasciarsi andare con una donna è diverso, puoi sempre dare tutta la colpa a lei...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air sono ESPERIENZE!!!! Io le considero quasi necessarie tu puoi non farle ma neanche puoi decidere NON AVENDO ESPERIENZA cosa sia!!!!... mi spiace dirtelo ma sei un attimono ottuso!!!
> 
> *Sei di quelli che pensano che dalla canna si passi all'eroina*...


Sono quello che, ottusamente afferma che ci sono altre decine di sani divertimenti o modi per stringere amicizie al di là del fumo e/o alcol.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La mia coinquilina d'universita' nonche' migliore amica... una sera dopo un esame dato insieme (preso cacca 24)... ci fumammo una canna e disse con molta risolutezza "ma con sta vita noiosa per forza mi devo drogare"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non erri


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono quello che, ottusamente afferma che ci sono altre decine di sani divertimenti o modi per stringere amicizie al di là del fumo e/o alcol.



Ma dai!!! Non lo so perche' sono una fumatrice alcolizzata...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E ti fermi a una? Di Ceres...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, nel mio caso no...non ne ho mai avuta la necessità. Per quanto concerne la donna...le cose si fanno in due: inutile sottolineare che sono porco e perverso e se vedo che la donna accetta volentieri questo mio modo d'essere, mi piace lasciarmi andare...e anche di brutto, perchè è un'emozione, un divertimento, uno sfogo...sano, il sesso. Perciò, nessuna colpa a nessuno.


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai!!! Non lo so perche' sono una fumatrice alcolizzata...


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono quello che, ottusamente afferma che ci sono altre decine di sani divertimenti o modi per stringere amicizie al di là del fumo e/o alcol.


io una volta per curiosità ho provato a fumare la lavanda...
ho avuto la bocca a saponetta per ore...


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, nel mio caso no...non ne ho mai avuta la necessità. Per quanto concerne la donna...le cose si fanno in due: inutile sottolineare che sono porco e perverso e se vedo che la donna accetta volentieri questo mio modo d'essere, mi piace lasciarmi andare...e anche di brutto, perchè è un'emozione, un divertimento, uno sfogo...sano, il sesso. Perciò, nessuna colpa a nessuno.


Quindi è giusto e sacrosanto che ANCHE una donna possa divertirsi come ti diverti tu? Sicuro sicuro che non ci sia un giudizio tuo? Tipo una donna porca e perversa non me la sposerei mai...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Io ho sniffato Dixan mi si sono schiariti i capelli...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai!!! Non lo so perche' sono una fumatrice alcolizzata...


Ok, allora i casi sono 2:
- o io mi diverto meno perchè non prendo sbronze e non assumo droghe (manco quelle leggere).
- o tu ti diverti molto più di me perchè ne fai uso (*o credi di divertirti maggiormente*)
Valuta tu: se ti comporti come me, non ti diverti?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai!!! Non lo so perche' sono una fumatrice alcolizzata...


non c'è l'emoticon che da' il 5?


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi è giusto e sacrosanto che ANCHE una donna possa divertirsi come ti diverti tu? *Sicuro sicuro che non ci sia un giudizio tuo? Tipo una donna porca e perversa non me la sposerei mai...*


SICURISSIMO: l'importante è non tradire, per provare più adrenalina. Poi, con il proprio lui, la donna può comportarsi come Moana e Cicciolina messe insieme! E andarne fiere, perchè il sesso è rock, mentre i "ciucatoni" ed i drogati sono lenti.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ok, allora i casi sono 2:
> - o io mi diverto meno perchè non prendo sbronze e non assumo droghe (manco quelle leggere).
> - o tu ti diverti molto più di me perchè ne fai uso (*o credi di divertirti maggiormente*)
> Valuta tu: se ti comporti come me, non ti diverti?


Io mi diverto con o senza canna, con o senza alcohol... e' questo che non capisci... io mi diverto COMUNQUE... certe volte ci scappa la canna in compagnia... altre volte no... certe volte c'e' un bicchierino di troppo... altre solo caca light... ma il mio raggio di scelta non e' limitato da nessun pregiudizio...

Tu pensi che chi beve e si diverte non si divertirebbe senza bere... e non e' assolutamente detto che sia cosi'...


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> SICURISSIMO: l'importante è non tradire, per provare più adrenalina. Poi, con il proprio lui, la donna può comportarsi come Moana e Cicciolina messe insieme! E andarne fiere, perchè il sesso è rock, mentre i "ciucatoni" ed i drogati sono lenti.
> Air


 
Bene! E se la donna in questione bevesse e fumasse? Problemi?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io mi diverto con o senza canna, con o senza alcohol... e' questo che non capisci... io mi diverto COMUNQUE... certe volte ci scappa la canna in compagnia... altre volte no... certe volte c'e' un bicchierino di troppo... altre solo *caca light*... ma il mio raggio di scelta non e' limitato da nessun pregiudizio...
> 
> Tu pensi che chi beve e si diverte non si divertirebbe senza bere... e non e' assolutamente detto che sia cosi'...



scusa l'ot ma dopo tutti quei discorsi..


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa l'ot ma dopo tutti quei discorsi..



Ma anche tu ti devo dire proprio tutto... se bevo cola light e' chiro che poi sniffi eroina no...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io mi diverto con o senza canna, con o senza alcohol... e' questo che non capisci... io mi diverto COMUNQUE... certe volte ci scappa la canna in compagnia... altre volte no... certe volte c'e' un bicchierino di troppo... altre solo caca light... ma il mio raggio di scelta non e' limitato da nessun pregiudizio...
> 
> *Tu pensi che chi beve e si diverte non si divertirebbe senza bere... e non e' assolutamente detto che sia cosi'...*


Per te, forse no, ma per molti è così. Avevo amici che, in procinto d'una festa andavano matti alla ricerca di...come cacchio si chiama? Moffo, per caso? Quindi, vuol dire che non capitava la canna...ma si pianificava il tutto. Invece, io, pianificavo il bere una birretta per avere più "coraggio" e andare a tampinare più gallinelle possibili. Loro, poi, erano tutti cuccia cuccia sui divani: uno sboccava, l'altro dormiva, l'altro ancora straparlava. Io ero nei cessi o in camporella.
Air


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Per te, forse no, ma per molti è così. Avevo amici che, in procinto d'una festa andavano matti alla ricerca di...come cacchio si chiama? Moffo, per caso? Quindi, vuol dire che non capitava la canna...ma si pianificava il tutto. *Invece, io, pianificavo il bere una birretta per avere più "coraggio"* e andare a tampinare più gallinelle possibili. Loro, poi, erano tutti cuccia cuccia sui divani: uno sboccava, l'altro dormiva, l'altro ancora straparlava. Io ero nei cessi o in camporella.
> Air


vedi?
anche tu in qualche modo affidavi la tua audacia alla birretta


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Per te, forse no, ma per molti è così. Avevo amici che, in procinto d'una festa andavano matti alla ricerca di...come cacchio si chiama? Moffo, per caso? Quindi, vuol dire che non capitava la canna...ma si pianificava il tutto. Invece, io, pianificavo il bere una birretta per avere più "coraggio" e andare a tampinare più gallinelle possibili. Loro, poi, erano tutti cuccia cuccia sui divani: uno sboccava, l'altro dormiva, l'altro ancora straparlava. Io ero nei cessi o in camporella.
> Air


ma a quanti anni Air... perche' guarda che l'eta' fa la differenza... a 18 anni facevo le montagnette di marjuana sul tabellone del Risiko! Attacco il Kamchakta con due cartine...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene! E se la donna in questione bevesse e fumasse? Problemi?


Si. Problemi. Ora lo dico facendo una battuta, ma l'unica cosa che la donna deve fumare è il mio sigaro e l'unica cosa che deve bere è il mio sperma. E se mi dice che le fa schifo l'ingoio, ma non le fa schifo una canna o l'alcol è un pessimo elemento...vada pure ai Rave...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vedi?
> anche tu in qualche modo affidavi la tua audacia alla birretta


Certo Brugola, certo. Se leggi i miei primi interventi, troverai scritto che anch'io sono stato birichino...ma con un limite.


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *l'unica cosa che deve bere è il mio sperma*. quote]
> 
> ehm...se posso scegliere per me va bene anche un negroni..


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si. Problemi. Ora lo dico facendo una battuta, ma l'unica cosa che la donna deve fumare è il mio sigaro e l'unica cosa che deve bere è il mio sperma. E se mi dice che le fa schifo l'ingoio, ma non le fa schifo una canna o l'alcol è un pessimo elemento...vada pure ai Rave...




















   cioè, vuoi mettere un negroni con lo sperma???


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ehm...se posso scegliere per me va bene anche un negroni..


Il mio aperitivo preferito... altrimenti l'Americano


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *ma a quanti anni Air*... perche' guarda che l'eta' fa la differenza... a 18 anni facevo le montagnette di marjuana sul tabellone del Risiko! Attacco il Kamchakta con due cartine...


...posso farti esempi dai 14-15 anni ai 26...poi mi son messo con una carampana che voleva uscite solo me e lei, lei e me...e manco si trombava decentemente, ma l'amavo...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola che palle...all'unisono..una faza una raza


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè, vuoi mettere un negroni con lo sperma???


 
...e che ne dici dello sperma dei negroni...


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brugola che palle...all'unisono..una faza una raza


credo di amarti..


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...posso farti esempi dai 14-15 anni ai 26...poi mi son messo con una carampana che voleva uscite solo me e lei, lei e me...e manco si trombava decentemente, ma l'amavo...


Ragazzini... che t'aspetti!!! Azioni mature...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e che ne dici dello sperma dei negroni...


se mi dici NEL negroni ancora ancora


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e che ne dici dello sperma dei negroni...


uno può anche tralasciare il negroni...ma fumare solo il sigaro MAI !!!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ragazzini... che t'aspetti!!! Azioni mature...


Mica cazzi: 14-15 ragazzini ma...dopo i 20 ancora ragazzini?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

A voi due ora vi faccio la multa... non siete di nessun supporto... sparate solo un sacco di cazzate legnose...


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A voi due ora vi faccio la multa... non siete di nessun supporto... sparate solo un sacco di cazzate legnose...


ma se sto portando avanti con fierezza  e audacia la mia battaglia per la legalizzazione!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mica cazzi: 14-15 ragazzini ma...dopo i 20 ancora ragazzini?



Non ragazzini... ma i 20 anni e' ancora un periodo strano e pericoloso:si pensa d'aver capito tutto ma in realta' non si e' capito un cazzo... si fanno infatti gli errori/esperienze peggiori e piu' significative...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A voi due ora vi faccio la multa... non siete di nessun supporto... sparate solo un sacco di cazzate legnose...


ufffffffffffff, si cerca di sdrammatizzare. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Perchè ciccia, parliamoci chiaro: che uno mi venga a dire che devo bere il suo sperma e fumare il suo sigaro e *null'altro *..mi fa cadere la melatonina al piloro, la fa risalire per le tube e la uscire dalla narice destra.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ufffffffffffff, si cerca di sdrammatizzare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ufffffffffffff, si cerca di sdrammatizzare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dici perche' non hai visto Air... altrimenti un pensierino ce lo faresti pure...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Allora vada per lo sperma di un negrone, e non se ne parli più.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Scusa Air, nulla di personale.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo dici perche' non hai visto Air... altrimenti un pensierino ce lo faresti pure...


ma il negroni lo preparo IO


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora vada per lo sperma di un negrone, e non se ne parli più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e del sigaro?? non diciamo niente??


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Il famosissimo sigaro cubano di carne


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

ho come il sospetto che anche questo post farà una brutta fine...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Sì... anch'io resterei su un classico avana... 







Air, con quell'avatar rossiccio e lentigginoso mi sa tanto che non raccatti niente... datti all'acool và!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo dici perche' non hai visto Air... altrimenti un pensierino ce lo faresti pure...


 
...un bel soffocone e vedi come risale la melatonina...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... anch'io resterei su un classico avana...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o un bel toscano


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... anch'io resterei su un classico avana...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da mò che lo dico io!
Ciao Air!


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...un bel soffocone e vedi come risale la melatonina...


signora moderatrice...????
diamogli una bella multina !!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

*lettriena*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...un bel soffocone e vedi come risale la melatonina...


e a lui ?la multina non gliel'appioppiamo??


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

PS: Per me un cuba libre.....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> signora moderatrice...????
> diamogli una bella multina !!!!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Guarda una cosa si inventa sotto la minaccia di un soffocone...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

*...multar non si può...*

...chi di saggezza ne è pieno...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda una cosa si inventa sotto la minaccia di un soffocone...


era diretto a quella stordita della brugola che mi leva le parole di bocca ( e manco mi offre i negroni 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  
soffocone??
no intiendo


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era diretto a quella stordita della brugola che mi leva le parole di bocca ( e manco mi offre i negroni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...came here...ti farò intendere...e volere!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...came here...ti farò intendere...e volere!


passo, grazie.
Già c'ho l'aria  stanca


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> passo, grazie.
> Già c'ho l'aria stanca


un negroni non si rifiuta mai


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> un negroni non si rifiuta mai


No negroni, no (Rave) Party! Eddddiglielo!
Air


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si. Problemi. Ora lo dico facendo una battuta, ma l'unica cosa che la donna deve fumare è il mio sigaro e l'unica cosa che deve bere è il mio sperma. E se mi dice che le fa schifo l'ingoio, ma non le fa schifo una canna o l'alcol è un pessimo elemento...vada pure ai Rave...













































quanto sei democratico...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho sniffato Dixan mi si sono schiariti i capelli...


che rimba!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








questa non l'avevo letta...tu e brugolina fate una bella coppietta


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Marzo 2008)

organizziamo un rave? ovviamente si invita al massimo bruglola....

a parte gli scherzi...sono stato ad un rave 15 anni fa e mi sono rotto le palle....questi/quei ragazzi sono solo masochisti...
meglio una ventina di red bull e se non ti viene un infarto.....WOW!!


----------



## Nobody (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La mia coinquilina d'universita' nonche' migliore amica... una sera dopo un esame dato insieme (preso cacca 24)... ci fumammo una canna e disse con molta risolutezza "ma con sta vita noiosa per forza mi devo drogare"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verissimo!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> meglio una ventina di red bull e se non ti viene un infarto.....WOW!!








Proprio vero che il concetto di trasgressione è del tutto personale.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Proprio vero che il concetto di trasgressione è del tutto personale.


già 

	
	
		
		
	


	








anche una bella gazzosina può far faville (rigorosamente con la fettina di limone)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> già
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figuaratevi che quando voglio proprio strafare ...mi compro la Sangemini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	











E con questo mi sono definitivamente rovinata


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Figuaratevi che quando voglio proprio strafare ...mi compro la Sangemini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

ieri la mia collega ha portato le pizzette perchè compiva gli anni.

da bere: acqua del rubi.

_Io sono astemia, non sapevo che prendere, vuoi che vada a comprare un crodino?_

le avrei scheggiato due incisivi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





le ho risposto: no, no per festeggiarti va benissimo l'acqua


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Ma che tristezza... almeno la Ferrarelle...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che tristezza... almeno la Ferrarelle...


l'altro giorno a tavola ho preso il bicchiere sbagliato con acqua..ho dato una sorsata e schifata ho detto: ma che è 'sta roba???


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

vi ci vedo proprio bene ad un rave...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

Vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Iuppi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chiamiamo anche Air...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... che ci divertiamo un sacco... porta anche lo scatolotto di nutella!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e non si dimentichi i negroni!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

*lupa e brugolina*

lo sapete vero che siete proprio scemottere??
ne siete coscienti??


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e non si dimentichi i negroni!!!


Ma che negroni!!! 

Con tutta questa acqua fresca di rubinetto!

Si vede proprio che sei una che non si sa divertire.


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma che negroni!!!
> 
> Con tutta questa acqua fresca di rubinetto!
> 
> Si vede proprio che sei una che non si sa divertire.


vengo solo se porti l'asse di vacchetta...(prima che ci si avvicini air...)


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo sapete vero che siete proprio scemottere??
> ne siete coscienti??


L'ultima volta che sono stata cosciente era l'autunno del 95.

Non saprei... dici a me?

Ciao io mi chiamo Doris, tu chi sei?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Ma ora vado a consultarmi con gli altri pulotti del forum per decidere se sia opportuno multarvi... pura formalita'...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

E per cosa, scusa???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





I negroni?

La nutella?

A no... deve'essere per l'acqua...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ora vado a consultarmi con gli altri pulotti del forum per decidere se sia opportuno multarvi... pura formalita'...



perchè???


----------



## Lettrice (28 Marzo 2008)

Perche siete legnose e monorgasmiche...


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

ma se neanche riuscivo a digitare dall'impeto delle contrazioni??
guarda qui come son contratta...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche siete legnose e monorgasmiche...


monosgarmica a  chi????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








occhio che prendo la balestra eh??


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma se neanche riuscivo a digitare dall'impeto delle contrazioni??
> guarda qui come son contratta...



Che sei contratta si vede benissimo!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Proprio vero che il concetto di trasgressione è del tutto personale.


cara mia fatti venti redbull in una serata e poi mi dici se non sei bella arzilla.......io non ho dormito per due notti.......


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Che sei contratta si vede benissimo!


oh madonnina...si vede??


----------



## Old Holly (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oh madonnina...si vede??


Si vedeva... adesso te la passeggi allegramente...


----------

